# The worst cigar I have smoked lately was a....



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Custa-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown

As I was smoking it I couldn't believe how bad it was... it made me think of the "I had a great cigar today thanks to" thread except I figured... we need a dog rocket thread!

Man... even the wife who was sitting in the office said... "That cigar (meaning this one in particular) smells bad" (as in most don't)

So what was your worst one lately?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

... in memory, a JLP Cazadore (but it wasn't a dog rocket). Now, in search of a real dog rocket. Is that sane? LOL.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

CAO CX2. No flavor, no aroma, just plain bland. I like many other CAO cigars though, namely Brazilia, and Anniversary Cameroons. I was suprised at how unispiring the CX2 was.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ivory Tower said:


> ... in memory, a JLP Cazadore (but it wasn't a dog rocket). Now, in search of a real dog rocket. Is that sane? LOL.


Searching for one??? I don't know if I would call that insane... maybe looking for the second one though...

If you are looking for a dog rocket... all you have to do is ask, there are PLENTY of people willing to send those for free!!!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

The Romeo Y Julieta reserve , Wow what a dog rocket that was ,I was about quarter way into it hoping for anything to change this horrible taste, but nope it just tasted like :BS


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

I still can't get over the Cremosa that Klugs made me smoke. Wow.u That was last May, and it's still indelibly etched onto my tongue. Almost swore off the darn things.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Acid Kuba Kuba. u Normally I don't smoke these, but I had a few left over from a poker party I hosted (ex-boss loved them). It was so bad I took three puffs and tossed it out. Sad part is I have 5 or 6 left over. Time to trim the overstock in my humidor...


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

TShailer said:


> I still can't get over the Cremosa that Klugs made me smoke. Wow.u That was last May, and it's still indelibly etched onto my tongue. Almost swore off the darn things.


There seems to be quite a few people who've had these Cremosas. If they're that bad, why have so many of you smoked them? Is it out of curiosity? Cause you've got me interested. I'd like to smoke one just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> There seems to be quite a few people who've had these Cremosas. If they're that bad, why have so many of you smoked them? Is it out of curiosity? Cause you've got me interested. *I'd like to smoke one just to see what all the fuss is about.*


You just answered your own question. Be carefull what you wish for. :r The gorillas are generous.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Acid Kuba Kuba. u Normally I don't smoke these, but I had a few left over from a poker party I hosted (ex-boss loved them). It was so bad I took three puffs and tossed it out. Sad part is I have 5 or 6 left over. Time to trim the overstock in my humidor...


Beagle if you're gettin rid of them I like handouts hahaha. Never had one but wouldnt mind tryin em out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

I think mine was a Henry Clay I had last summer. Guy at the B & M gave it to me to try. After about an inch, could not take it am=nymore, had to drown that bad boy. Two words: Harsh & Bitter.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

TShailer said:


> I still can't get over the Cremosa that Klugs made me smoke. Wow.u That was last May, and it's still indelibly etched onto my tongue. Almost swore off the darn things.


:r

No one made you smoke it. It was for a good cause.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

my worse was tamboril, although I set them all on fire with lighter fluid I still had to breath nearby, it was tough


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SvilleKid said:


> I think mine was a Henry Clay I had last summer. Guy at the B & M gave it to me to try. After about an inch, could not take it am=nymore, had to drown that bad boy. Two words: Harsh & Bitter.


I got some of those included when I bought my Humi from a private sale...

Smoked one, tossed the rest.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jan 8, 2006)

CAO Karmasutrasplash the taste was so bad from a really nice looking smoke. Flash in the pan I guess.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Macanudo Portofino tubo. I swear they stuck a blue urinal disk in there somehow.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

A REO robusto a month or so back. I usually can find the good in almost every cigar I smoke. Meet me at a herf and you'll understand. You get great quotes from me like "oh I had one of those a week ago. It's just an all around great cigar" I guess I could sit down and really pick apart almost anything if I wanted to. I can't drink anymore so cigars are all I have left. So, I tend to really enjoy them. When I had the REO the circumstances were perfect. I kid you not but I had just finished a great meal of filet mignon & Maine lobster tail. It was on a friday so I had no work to think about and I was with my friends. I would have enjoyed lawn clippings under these conditions. The problem was it's flavor profile NEVER CHANGED. From start to finish it was the same cigar. You can usually expect some changes no matter how subtle in almost any cigar. Either way at the end of it I was a little upset. In fact I may never try one again although nothing is ever written permanently until death. So, who knows.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> No one made you smoke it. It was for a good cause.


Maybe "made me smoke it" was too strong. OTOH, did anyone you sent those rockets to fail to smoke them? There was a bit of peer pressure. Besides, there was a nice little bribe in the box.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Last week when I was sick with a bad cough and chest cold - tried a Macanudo just to have something to smoke. It was real crap. Quit after a quarter inch and drank more malt to get rid of the horrible after taste.:tg


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Charles said:


> Last week when I was sick with a bad cough and chest cold - tried a Macanudo just to have something to smoke. It was real crap. Quit after a quarter inch and drank more malt to get rid of the horrible after taste.:tg


Dave (hollywood) sent me a real dynamic duo. Fighting Cock and Flor del Turdo. Both were really freakin bad!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

That would be for me an A. Turrent Robusto. If a chemical company were to try to create an artificial bad cigar, this would be it. It just tasted funny and smelled bad.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Acid Kuba Kuba. u Normally I don't smoke these, but I had a few left over from a poker party I hosted (ex-boss loved them). It was so bad I took three puffs and tossed it out. Sad part is I have 5 or 6 left over. Time to trim the overstock in my humidor...


Ditto.

I had a few.
Tried to smoke one.
Pitched it.
Pitched the others also.
Didn't want to stink up or contaminate my humi.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

man, it still pains me to think about it - and say it - but that *Trinidad Fundadores* I had last friday night. huge disappointment...


----------



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> I think mine was a Henry Clay I had last summer. Guy at the B & M gave it to me to try. After about an inch, could not take it am=nymore, had to drown that bad boy. Two words: Harsh & Bitter.


Saw one at my local shop and thought about it for a bit. Guess I am glad that I passed it over:w


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> man, it still pains me to think about it - and say it - but that *Trinidad Fundadores* I had last friday night. huge disappointment...


I know what you mean, I had a parti lustiana the other day that was pulled terrible and I refused to toss it, I fored it to burn so hot


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Dave (hollywood) sent me a real dynamic duo. Fighting Cock and *Flor del Turdo*. Both were really freakin bad!


:r

Worst cigar I had recently was a Cibao. It looked good and the pre-light aroma was nice, but it didn't burn properly, tasted of not much, and was bitter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

*WARNING TO NEWBIES*

While there are some really truely dog rockets in the listings I've seen to date, you should keep in mind that many things influence tastes, and everyone has different tastes. NEVER judge a cigar based soley on he fact that a BOTL or SOTL had a bad smoke out of that stick. After you have smoked good cigars for a while, you realize that it can take 2, 3, even 5 of a specific cigar to determine if that cigar is not a good cigar.

The Herny Clay I smoked was the first, but not the last one I smoked. I had three more in my humi that I still tried some time after the one given to me. They were not at the same level of distaste as the first, but still did not fit the flavor profile that I liked _AT THAT TIME._

You might note that some have had a bad smoke from a cigar with a good rep, when the cigar was smoked during a cold, or other illness. Your physical condition can effect the way a cigar taste at a specific moment. What you have just eaten or drank can have a positive influence, but can also have a negative influence on how a cigar taste. Even the way a retailer maintains (or doesn't maintain) his storage facilities can effect the taste and smokability of a specific cigar.

Also, just because a cigar taste bad, doesn't mean that all that brand, or all the specific type will taste bad. I had a very bad Punch one time as a newbie, and posted a less than favorable review. The next week, a fine fellow from _kangaroo land_ send me a fiver of punch rare corojos to re-try my opinion of punch. I now have at least 50 punch cigars in my collection which I would not be enjoying if I had stuck with my initial experience.

I guess the point of this post is : Take the opinions of others with a grain of salt, unless you see a trend. If you see 10, 15 or 20 folks panning a stick, it is a pretty good bet that cigar might be a dog rocket. When I am the only one that says he had a bad Henry Clay, don't let that stop you from trying, and forming your own opinions. And don't let that bias you before you actually smoke a cigar. Give it a fair chance. Clean your taste buds with water, and drink only water wnile smoking, and you will get the best indicator of the basic taste of the cigar. After that, experiment with different drinks if you want.

There have been many cigars listed here that ARE NOT dog rockets, and the person listing that cigar will tell you exactly the same thing. It was just that particular cigar that was not up to par at that particular time.

Ok, enough rant, just my :2!!


----------



## Topher449 (Jan 17, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> *WARNING TO NEWBIES*
> 
> While there are some really truely dog rockets in the listings I've seen to date, you should keep in mind that many things influence tastes, and everyone has different tastes. NEVER judge a cigar based soley on he fact that a BOTL or SOTL had a bad smoke out of that stick. After you have smoked good cigars for a while, you realize that it can take 2, 3, even 5 of a specific cigar to determine if that cigar is not a good cigar.
> 
> ...


great post. i have had smokes that people on this site absolutely dislike, but i like them. maybe i just got a good box or they were made at another time?? who knows - i like them.

recently i tried to like an Acid Liquid. Not for me. Also had much higher expectation of a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Pamplona, bland. I like the 2x maduros WAY better.
enough out of me.
topher.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I had a few.
> Tried to smoke one.
> ...


Not to change to topic, but during my Tuesday visit to the B&M I noticed that they are now stocking the ACID line. Would it be appropriate for me to mention what bad reviews those dog rockets are getting in the forums? It seemed that some of their 'old standbyes' like Macanudo and Davidoff are being pushed to the side to make room for the new wave!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Charles said:


> Not to change to topic, but during my Tuesday visit to the B&M I noticed that they are now stocking the ACID line. Would it be appropriate for me to mention what bad reviews those dog rockets are getting in the forums? It seemed that some of their 'old standbyes' like Macanudo and Davidoff are being pushed to the side to make room for the new wave!


Yeah, and point out that the smell infuses iteslf and ruins all the stuff around it. If they pushing them out in a non-sealed case, find a new shop.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

ukyfan said:


> Saw one at my local shop and thought about it for a bit. Guess I am glad that I passed it over:w


I wouldn't write Henry Clay off that quick. I have smoked a few and like them better now than I did when I first tried them. Tastes change, and it is important to find out how the reviewer felt at the time he/she tried the smoke, and figure out how long they have been smoking. :2 I have only been a member of this forum for 6 months, but no-one has posted a positive review of ACID, which is a good indication that you should pass on them.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I've said this more than once and I'll say it again. Dominican Delicias from Mikes Cigars taste and burn like S***. They sent me an email yesterday stating they are now $20.00 a box for "This Week Only". Yea right. They are supposed to be on par with Manuel Quesada's best cigars. If that is true, I don't want to try anything else he produces. I tried 8 sticks from the box over the 6 months that I had them in my humidor. I recently mailed the leftovers to Monica Lewinsky. Maybe she has a better use for them!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

wrinklenuts said:


> They are supposed to be on par with Manuel Quesada's best cigars. If that is true, I don't want to try anything else he produces.


It's those damn MATASA products, they suck hard...

that was for you matt


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I've had some LGC dom's that were pretty bad...
really bad as a matter of fact.

u


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> I've had some LGC dom's that were pretty bad...
> really bad as a matter of fact.
> 
> u


Blake - glad that you took the forums advice on the photo. The other one did look a little brokeback.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

adamh_25_ said:


> Beagle if you're gettin rid of them I like handouts hahaha. Never had one but wouldnt mind tryin em out.


Sorry, but I traded them with a local herfer.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

okay havn't had a real bad cigar for a while but.. Last summer I had one memorable baad cigar.. Thanks to PDS! He sent me out 6 new cigars for the Staff reviews on top 25.. Los Crapos.. Here is the link with the story of the cigar and the reviews..

http://www.top25cigar.com/a_apps/ANM/anmviewer.asp?a=429&z=25

I still have 4 left if anyone is interested..


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

wrinklenuts said:


> I've said this more than once and I'll say it again. Dominican Delicias from Mikes Cigars taste and burn like S***. They sent me an email yesterday stating they are now $20.00 a box for "This Week Only". Yea right. They are supposed to be on par with Manuel Quesada's best cigars. If that is true, I don't want to try anything else he produces. I tried 8 sticks from the box over the 6 months that I had them in my humidor. I recently mailed the leftovers to Monica Lewinsky. Maybe she has a better use for them!


Try the Serie F or the Sungrown Cedars, or even the Mit Zeders.......very nice.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Dave (hollywood) sent me a real dynamic duo. Fighting Cock and Flor del Turdo. Both were really freakin bad!


:r thought you might like them after mentioning having the fighting cock before!?!:r

cigar.com cuban label torpedo. one of my first cigar purchases. liked them fine ... then. oh how things have changed!!


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Sorry, but I traded them with a local herfer.


Not a problem. Just as long as they werent waisted haha...I never toss a stick. If its bad ill still stomach it till i have to get rid of er.


----------



## joekker (Dec 15, 2005)

Ditto on Fighting Cock..., I bought a fiver for cheap on cbid out of curiosity. Nauseating really, never again.


----------



## speedyp8 (Feb 5, 2006)

Tamboril for sure, garbage.


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Most people here will prob think Im outa my mind but frank stole my thunder on this thread as some know most sundays Ill post what I smoked while grilling out and most times I have a great Cigar at worst a good Cigar but tonight this thing blewu it was a cross between baby powder and :BS . I have never smoked one of these before and will never again. It has all the qualitys I like in a fine cigar and came highly recommended but it was the worst!!!! 

And it may just have been a bad smoke but ill never try another and w/out further ado it was a La Gloria Serie R ! Great looking smoke dark maduro wrapper easy draw but taste like Sh!t!!!!u


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

hollywood said:


> :r thought you might like them after mentioning having the fighting cock before!?!:r
> 
> cigar.com cuban label torpedo. one of my first cigar purchases. liked them fine ... then. oh how things have changed!!


I've got a client nick named "COCK FIGHT". He is on probation for Cock Fighting! HEHE


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I'm sorry to say, and I'll dodge the tomatos that are tossed at me for it, but my most recent disappointment stick was......

CAO Gol!

From the time I took the first draw to about midway through the stick, it tasted like pure pepper, not spicy, not a hint of pepper, PURE pepper. YUCK!!!! Had to kill it at the mid point, it was nasty. As it was stated above, this is a very well liked stick, for a well liked line, so I'm hoping this was a bad egg in the batch, especially since I have a couple more.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

AVO LE 05. Monochromtic. Not unpleasant just blah for the $$.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

The only bad stick I've had lately is the odd La Aroma Da Cuba that just won't burn right and tastes off. LADC is probably my favorite cigar, I tend to smoke them nearly every day, but lately I've been getting some that are just terrible. Only enjoyable for the first half inch, then it starts to tunnel, ice-cream scoop, or just flat out refuse to stay lit. 

Happens mostly with the dark wrappers. Sometimes I'll open a box and they'll be Oscura shade. Sometimes they're pretty good when they're dark like this, but most of the time they taste and burn like shit. Ashton needs to start seperating their wrapper shades and indicating which is which on the box (like with a dark natural sticker).


----------



## Nsider (Dec 31, 2005)

decesaro said:


> The Romeo Y Julieta reserve , Wow what a dog rocket that was ,I was about quarter way into it hoping for anything to change this horrible taste, but nope it just tasted like :BS


I don't know if that was the Reserve Real or the Reserve Maduro but either way, I like 'em.


----------



## Nsider (Dec 31, 2005)

The 5-pack of Belinda's I got off the devil site would have to be one of my worst. There are still 4 in my humi waiting for an unsuspecting newbie...

Also very disappointed in Licenceidos. I have had some "bad" cigars, but those are the ony two brands that I have actually had to toss before finishing.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Smoked a Perdomo Reserve Cabinet Series P La Tradicion...

It was boring.... lacking depth and really no high notes at all... I thought this was supposed to be a pretty decent stick but I am not impressed.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Franksmith said:


> Smoked a Perdomo Reserve Cabinet Series P La Tradicion...
> 
> It was boring.... lacking depth and really no high notes at all... I thought this was supposed to be a pretty decent stick but I am not impressed.


What wrapper did this one have? I have a cuban cafe in this line which I have been told is a sungrown.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Andyman said:


> What wrapper did this one have? I have a cuban cafe in this line which I have been told is a sungrown.


It was NOT a maduro or SG... more of a cameroon color


----------



## holdd (Feb 7, 2006)

Franksmith said:


> Custa-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown
> 
> As I was smoking it I couldn't believe how bad it was... it made me think of the "I had a great cigar today thanks to" thread except I figured... we need a dog rocket thread!
> 
> ...


Im glad I saw this right after I bought a 4 pack @ my local B&M I've smoked the robusto and the pyramid #9 I think its called and ur right the robusto didnt taste very good burned really fast and fell apart basically 1/2 way thru. Did I mention I payed $25 fir 4 of them.So yeah I dont care if they're laced with dog sh*t for that much Im smoking the damn things 
the pyramid wasnt much better.Im going to let the other 2 set for a bit ib the humi and pray they will get better


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

5 Vegas with the red band. just did'nt like it. I got about halfway through it and tossed it. First time I have done that since I had a creme de Jamaica.

T


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Without a doubt the Creamosa have got to be the Best of all cigar turds out there. I bought a bundle on CBid for $7.00. (Should of been a hint there). I lit that piece of crap and had a mouth full of filler. It burned like a fuse and tasted like yard leaves wrapped in mullet paper. Took the other 24 and went straight to the trash can. I'd smoke a White Owl before I'd smoke another one of these.u


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Drew estate egg.

Yes, it is a novelty cigar.
No, it is not worth the money; even to just say you smoked one. Check out the review I posted of it(I just can't be bothered to find the link, it's in the non-habanos section).


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Boli PC, which was VERY upsetting, after reading all the rave reviews on it... I'm hoping I just got a (very, very) bad apple. I lit it up, tasted good (I won't describe it.. just that I enjoyed it).. about an inch in, it turns acrid and harsh. So I purge it, and try to draw.. it went out... WTF?! So I clip it, purge it, and relight. Still tastes like :BS. So I clip it a little lower, purge again, and relight. Tastes good again.. Ahhh.. I can relax, I only lost about an inch of cigar, I can cope. About 1/2 an inch in, it turns acrid and harsh again. I purge again. It's out again. I was finally so frustrated that I pitched about 2.5" of good cigar. I've got 4 left, and I'm hoping they don't frustrate me like that one did. My humi's at a constant 64-65% RH... should I dry box one of these for a day before I smoke it?


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

illuminatus said:


> Boli PC, which was VERY upsetting, after reading all the rave reviews on it... I'm hoping I just got a (very, very) bad apple.


I hope you did just get a bad apple because I've got the whole apple tree coming.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The Juan Lopez Epicure from Altadis. It was like smoking a mud stick, absolutely terrible cigar!

ATL


----------



## herwood38 (Feb 13, 2006)

the worst cigar i ever smoked was a Takoma. My roomie gave me a box of them. Me and a buddy of mine were out hunting and we smoked one. We both were on the verge of puking because they taseted so bad. They were also horible because the paper unraveled and the burn was very uneven. I would have to say that these cigars were so bad they would make Phillies seem good


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

OK. I had the worst smoke possible today. It was a local B&M brand. One of my employees and his wife had their baby. In celebration, he brought in a bundle. Knowing I was a cigar smoker he told me toda's was on him. I gladly partook. 

OMG! Oddly mine was the only one that did not split or in other ways explode. Of course, once you got past the really nasty part... No, no it didn't get better. It was remeniscient of that smoky newspaper flavor that everyone is searching for. u 

Never having a much sought cremosa, I can only imagine that this is its very close cousin craposa. Oh well. It was a nice gesture. 

D


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Peterson Gran Reserva Toro - Yuck! At first light I thought that this might be a very enjoyable cigar, but then it turned out to be a complete turd. An uneven burn the whole way through, loose ash that was a grey-brown, and the taste was very one-dimensional. I had to really suck on this thing to keep it lit. The one time I had to put it down for 2 minutes, it went out. I tried to relight it, and that's when it really went bad. It was almost like sucking s&*t through a straw.


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

last horrible cigar I had was a padron 3000. first I had too, and got it after reading the "best of 2005" article at top25cigar. bitter which lead to more bitter to more bitter. Smoked it down to the band hoping it would get better which it didn't. Couldn't get the taste out of my mouth for the rest of the day. ugh. I'm still wondering if it was just that one... too scared to try.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

scc135 said:


> last horrible cigar I had was a padron 3000. first I had too, and got it after reading the "best of 2005" article at top25cigar. bitter which lead to more bitter to more bitter. Smoked it down to the band hoping it would get better which it didn't. Couldn't get the taste out of my mouth for the rest of the day. ugh. I'm still wondering if it was just that one... too scared to try.


I suggest you try another one. It's my fav smoke and is packed with flavor. You may have gotten a bad one (like my Peterson, which I have to try again).


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

yea, I'm eyeing the cigarbid auctions now. Man, that site is so bad. I went from 5-6 cigars to 40 in under 2 weeks. Now I need a humidor to keep them in. I'm gonna stay away from the coolerdor because I've heard of the evils of them...


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I see Henry Clays mentioned here...my :2 , I bought one over the weekend and tried it this evening.

I wouldn't say it was bad, but it was...nothing. I couldn't taste much, it didn't seem to burn very well (I had to keep firing up the Colibri to get a decent cloud out of it), and at about the halfway mark I decided I'd had enough and dumped it.

The one think I will say in its favor, is I don't sense much of an aftertaste now as I type. It was a nice band to add to my collection, and in the absence of anything else I wouldn't say no...but that's about all.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Franksmith said:


> Custa-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown
> 
> As I was smoking it I couldn't believe how bad it was... it made me think of the "I had a great cigar today thanks to" thread except I figured... we need a dog rocket thread!
> 
> ...


Sheesh... Don't remind me that I still have over a dozen different Thompson's cigars to smoke for review... :r


----------



## eventer289 (Mar 26, 2006)

Signature Collection by Perdomo, the corona size. It had a strong chemical taste. I thought it might go away but it never did.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Most dissapointing: an Ashton VSG illusion that was plugged (my first plugged cigar).

Worst cigar: a NC cohiba robusto fino, tasted horrible and it was expensive. Not my first and probably not my last newbie mistake.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Acid Kuba Kuba. u Normally I don't smoke these, but I had a few left over from a poker party I hosted (ex-boss loved them). It was so bad I took three puffs and tossed it out. Sad part is I have 5 or 6 left over. Time to trim the overstock in my humidor...


for some reason I have always wanted to try an acid no matter how bad I hear they are.

My worst cigar was a "pinar pre embrgo cuban". and a no band "we aren't sure what it is" stick. Last time I get either of them. I took about 3 or puffs and tossed them.

I really like the RYJ Reserve Real and I just got bombed with a CAO CX2.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

decesaro said:


> The Romeo Y Julieta reserve , Wow what a dog rocket that was ,I was about quarter way into it hoping for anything to change this horrible taste, but nope it just tasted like :BS


wow...that's one of my go to smokes. really can't get enough of them. hope you just had a bad one 'cause i'd hate for someone to miss out on what i think is a really awsome smoke.

Lee


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Onyx Reserve Mini Belicoso. Very little flavor, just a chemical/cocoa taste and poor burn. Left my lips black never had a cigar to do that before. Only had one, not sure if I want to smoke another.

Leebob: I agree, the RyJ reserve is a good smoke, not one of my favorites, but not awful by any means.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Montecristo No. 4 that i smoked last night. I bought a small box of these a few years ago so they have been sitting in the humidor a while, the beginning was great, nice burn and draw but halfway down it developed a real bad taste and had some burn problems. I tried to continue with it, and even cut and relit but in the end it went in the ashtray and I ended up feeling sick.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Quorum Churchill-a kind of nauseating grassy flavour for half, a plain harsh and metally taste for the other. I bought a 25 bundle of these in Reykjavik but have luckily found a friend who likes these so i can offload the rest :muwahaha:


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

TShailer said:


> I still can't get over the Cremosa that Klugs made me smoke. Wow.u That was last May, and it's still indelibly etched onto my tongue. Almost swore off the darn things.


I haven't been graced by the presence of a Cremosa before. Based on what I read about these, it's a damn good thing.

The worst smoking experience I've ever had was with a Nat Sherman (I think it was a Metropolitan or something - can't seem to remember, which is a good thing). This cigar actually started out fairly nice for a mild smoke but after mid way, the menthol tasting crap (or whatever flavor that was) got to me and I ditched it. For the next 5 days, anything that I smoked (ever premium stuff) had a hint of that nasty flavor. I'm not kidding, the flavor lingered in my mouth for days before it finally went away. Never had anything like that happen before.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

A Zino Platnium Scepter something or other....perfecto vitola. I "won" a cigarbid auction at a very low price, and I got less than what I paid for LOL.
This cigar was grassy and harsh...I even tried another from the same can a little later, with the same result. Serves me right for buying into hype!


----------



## MaverickAPhiT (Apr 3, 2006)

I smoked some sort of a cigar that a friend gave me. He later told me he got it from WalMart for under a buck. The thing tasted like nothing, and made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## jganyard (Jun 6, 2006)

Alcazar #2 Maduro - Got it from a local B&M a few weeks ago for $2 and change.

Harsh, hot and tasted like a pickled egg that had been grilled right in the ashes. Hit the bin after about 10-12 puffs. :fu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Zenistar said:


> Montecristo No. 4 that i smoked last night. I bought a small box of these a few years ago so they have been sitting in the humidor a while, the beginning was great, nice burn and draw but halfway down it developed a real bad taste and had some burn problems. I tried to continue with it, and even cut and relit but in the end it went in the ashtray and I ended up feeling sick.


im not big on MC4's either but the tubo isnt half bad..


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

The worst cigar i ever smoked was a Te-Amo, bargain basement cigar i bought from JR. I think i paid $12 for a wooden box of ten. It was the most harsh and dirty tasting cigar ive ever smoked.

And i thought i was getting a deal u


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

03 PSD4 today at lunch. Ick, i dunno what people see in these things.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> 03 PSD4 today at lunch. Ick, i dunno what people see in these things.


I know what you mean. Now, I love the PSD4. But I've had several different CAO and can't stand the damn things. But most people seem to love them.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Smoked about an inch of a Fuente Hemi Sig yesterday at lunch. Only the first puff was decent, then it turned sour. My very first one and probably never again.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Tabamex. u the one I had was horrible


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Pinar Series 2000. Yes, one of those ones that advertises as being made with pre-embargo Cuban leaf. Yes, I fell for that nonsense.

Like an FNG fool, I bought several without trying one. Later I lit one up and, while it didn't make me sick or anything, it was just a very flat and unimpressive stick. I had to relight it something like three times, the burn was lousy (as was the taste), and I got about halfway through it before I decided I had better ways to waste my time. Fortunately the B&M I got them from has a good return policy and took them back.


----------



## CthulhuDawn (May 2, 2006)

Flor de Oliva right out of the package. Don't know if it is just too new and dry or if they haven't chilled out in the humi long enough. Burned hot as hell, drew way too loose, and made me feel like I was going to revisit dinner from last christmas. I have faith that they will get better after they've had a couple months to sit.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I found a cigar in a plastic tube with a barcode on it. It was left by a person that borrowed my pop-up camper a couple weeks before I used it. Upon lighting up, I promptly gagged. I knew I had a real "prize" though.


----------



## Jibberish18 (May 16, 2006)

Joya De Nicaragua. Tasted like Ash the whole time. Was dry. Didn't puff right. Hated it. Last time I'll ever be touching it.


----------



## st0neski (May 18, 2006)

Hoyo something I got in a sampler pack. It was so tight I could barley get any draw from it, and the draw I did get was terrible.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

CthulhuDawn said:


> Flor de Oliva right out of the package. Don't know if it is just too new and dry or if they haven't chilled out in the humi long enough. Burned hot as hell, drew way too loose, and made me feel like I was going to revisit dinner from last christmas. I have faith that they will get better after they've had a couple months to sit.


That surprises me, but you can get a dog rocket in anything, I guess. Never had one burn hot on me even while riding the lawnmover. I love my FDOs, so maybe they need to sit a while. Give another one a try later. If they still suck let me know and I'll send you one of mine and you can see if there is a difference.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a client gift me some kind of "premium hand rolled" off brand something or other....I think it was a Socorro brand, never heard of it previously. It started out with a mildly sour taste of feet, then after the 3rd or 4th puff, it progressed rapidly into a definitive taste of a$$. Now, I'm not one to complain alot about a bad cigar, but this one really did it for me. u If you've never experienced the taste of feet and a$$, (or what I would expect it to taste like) take my word for it, it isn't a pleasant experience. Creamosa's couldn't have been worse......


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

V. Sinclar Bohemia....and and El Producto Especiale!!! They both were about the same...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still a newb, but the worse one I have in my journal is the Cifuentes Y Cia. Partagas 1845. To me, it had NO flavor and was too mild even for my 4 year old daughter!!!! 

KASR


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Cigar Hound said:


> I had a client gift me some kind of "premium hand rolled" off brand something or other....I think it was a Socorro brand, never heard of it previously. It started out with a mildly sour taste of feet, then after the 3rd or 4th puff, it progressed rapidly into a definitive taste of a$$. Now, I'm not one to complain alot about a bad cigar, but this one really did it for me. u If you've never experienced the taste of feet and a$$, (or what I would expect it to taste like) take my word for it, it isn't a pleasant experience. *Creamosa's couldn't have been worse*......


Oh yes they can! Imagine dirty feet and dirty ass that a cat has pissed on and you've got the Cremosa flavor profile!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I recently smoked a Padron Londres for the first time and I was hoping for good things from this inexpensive cigar. Unfortunately, I smoked half and put it out. This was the first Padron that I really haven't thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Had a Pryme something (fancy label) the other day. Tasted like warm, stinky cardboard. I woke up sick as a dog the next morning, so don't know if the cigar contributed to being sick or the sickness contributed to disliking the cigar.

Mike


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

A Plasencia. I picked up a few some years back, and pretty much detested them. 

Recently I discovered one survivor laying at the bottom of the humidor, so last weekend I decided to see if aging had done it any good.

Fired it up and rediscovered an extremely hard draw coupled with a bland tasteless smoke. Mercifully, I don't think they're made any longer.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

KASR said:


> To me, it had NO flavor and was too mild even for my 4 year old daughter!!!!
> 
> KASR


Wow, your 4 year old daughter smokes cigars? :w


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Masada (by K. Hansotia). The only bad cigar in my CI brown bag. Ewwww.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> *Oh yes they can! * Imagine dirty feet and dirty ass that a cat has pissed on and you've got the Cremosa flavor profile!!


:tpd: u

The worst I had lately was JR robusto. Don't know which one it was. A co-worker gifted me about 10 of these because "they were in a box that was pretty" and she bought it. :r

:ms NCRM


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

I bought a bundle of Solamente cigars. It was like eating a great big s*#@ burger!!!!

Munt.


----------



## Jibberish18 (May 16, 2006)

To add to this thread, 2 other cigars I would recommend you stay away from like the plague are, Cuisano 18 Maduro and Oliveros Gran Reserva. The Cuisano tasted bad that's for sure, but the Oliveros tasted like absolute garbage. The only reason I picked one up was because of curiosity. They had been sitting in the local B&M's humidor for months without anyone touching. I now know why.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

mtb996 said:


> Had a Pryme something (fancy label) the other day. Tasted like warm, stinky cardboard. I woke up sick as a dog the next morning, so don't know if the cigar contributed to being sick or the sickness contributed to disliking the cigar.
> 
> Mike


Try another one...I've enjoyed every Pryme that I've ever had.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

The band said "La Buena Vida"...don't know where it came from or how I came to have it. Was not impressed. Anyone know what the heck it was that I smoked the other day? I Googled the band name and did not come up with much of anything.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

The worst cigar I ever had was a nasty from Acid. It tasted like I was smoking an incense stick. Way too many floral flavors. Almost made me u . This led me to discover that pretty much anything offered form Acid tastes like a hippie's buttcrack


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

trainwrek said:


> ...anything offered from Acid tastes like a hippie's buttcrack


That is the best line EVER! May I use that sometime?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

A Bahia Trinidad Robusto.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Java Wafe... not saying that it is a bad cigar, but it is a flavored cigar and I should of known better. To me it tasted like what one of those candle/potpourri shops smell like. I think if it hadn't been flavored it would have been excellent.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

L'Torpedo robusto. It's a small shop's own brand from right in the town of Punta Cana, DR we visited on our honeymoon.
I smoked a freshie the day I bought them, and it was good, if not overly mild. Just tried my 1st stick since (bought a 5'er of robustos and a 5'er of torps) on our 1st anniversary, and it was awful. They've been relegated the cheapie-various box :tg 

It's strange; they had a beautiful hue to them before; now they all look like candelas.


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

Every Thompson Co. Cigar I've ever tried. :SM


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a new one... Liga IV Corona...tasted like the inside of ferdinand magellan's shorts, and I am referring to the first voyage.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

So the Acid line taste that Bad??

Wanted to try them...

My B&M guy wouldn't even recommend them...Said they Tasted different and that the kuba kuba was the most popular one.

Still might buy one down the road just to see whats up


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

Had a Royal Silk last night (2nd try), and still was not good.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a Te-Amo Toro last night, cant say it tasted like dog sh** because I wouldnt know what that tastes like, but it was awful, Ive had others before that werent bad, but this one was terrible.


----------



## sacredsmokes (Sep 10, 2006)

I recently had a punch grand puro, made the mistake of not having anything around to drink with it and it had to be by far the absolute most bitter smoke i've ever had. It kind of turned me off NC punch's alltogether.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I smoked a Sancho Panza Non Plus from 2001 that wasn't really very good. Sort of flat - nothing really there at all - kind of disappointed.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

joed said:


> I smoked a Sancho Panza Non Plus from 2001 that wasn't really very good. Sort of flat - nothing really there at all - kind of disappointed.


Thought about having one of those tonight. I hope that they are not past their peak....I have never had a Cuban SP so I guess I'll give it a bit more time, so I'm not let down.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

sacredsmokes said:


> I recently had a punch grand puro, made the mistake of not having anything around to drink with it and it had to be by far the absolute most bitter smoke i've ever had. It kind of turned me off NC punch's alltogether.


Don't let it. I used to not even consider Punch- not because I had a bad experience with one- but I had never had one and I saw them everywhere- so I figured they must be mass produced turds.

But I had a Rare Corojo the other day- MMMMMMM good stuff!

You may have had a bad stick as I hear the Gran Puros are good as well as the Champions!

Don't give up after just one- try a Rare Corojo!


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

I smoked an Oliva Master Blend 2, yuuuuckkk. Ill stick the to mb1s.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Probably a Monte Edmundo that hit it's sick period. Weird-ass funky taste that just made me want to run to a bottle of Scope! I drove that thing into an ashtray with no mercy at all!!  


ATL


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

The worst that I smoked lately was a Chateau Fuente, not sure what it was with this stick but it tasted and smelled like burning brush, reminicent of burning tree leaves.

I am guessing it was just a bum stick, I have a second, hopefully it was not a bum box!

jason


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> *WARNING TO NEWBIES*
> 
> While there are some really truely dog rockets in the listings I've seen to date, you should keep in mind that many things influence tastes, and everyone has different tastes. NEVER judge a cigar based soley on he fact that a BOTL or SOTL had a bad smoke out of that stick. After you have smoked good cigars for a while, you realize that it can take 2, 3, even 5 of a specific cigar to determine if that cigar is not a good cigar.


:tpd: even though the Henry Clay's got a bad rap earlier in this thread, the ones I have tried I really liked. I am not a fan of NC Punch cigars AT ALL, but a lot of BOTL's around here like them. Personally, I couldn't stand the Punch Champion that I smoked this weeked.

Don't really care for the JR Alternatives "Cuban Cohiba Robusto" bundle I purchased awhile back. They taste bland like cardboard. But I wouldn't go as far as calling them sickening...I can tolerate them.

Garcia Vega "Crystal" Drug Store cigar in a glass tube was pretty nasty...

I had a smaller Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 this weekend that I felt was overpriced, but still a good cigar. I am starting to lose interest in overpriced NC cigars.....


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

jb1677 said:


> The worst that I smoked lately was a Chateau Fuente, not sure what it was with this stick but it tasted and smelled like burning brush, reminicent of burning tree leaves.
> 
> I am guessing it was just a bum stick, I have a second, hopefully it was not a bum box!
> 
> jason


Try the other one, they are one of my favorite cigars. :dr


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Liga IV

CI raved about this being a great cheap smoke so I bought a fiver on CB.
I've never had a cigar this bad in my life (including swishers and tampa nuggets)! Also it had an aftertaste that reminded me of a cigarette. 

Now I have to figure out what to do with the other four...


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

dbradley said:


> Liga IV
> 
> CI raved about this being a great cheap smoke so I bought a fiver on CB.
> I've never had a cigar this bad in my life (including swishers and tampa nuggets)! Also it had an aftertaste that reminded me of a cigarette.
> ...


YES!! And they smell like wet grass and pee. I talked about being afraid of them
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30919


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

air1070 said:


> Try the other one, they are one of my favorite cigars. :dr


I may give it a go today or this weekend. I will report back!

Jason


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Was gifted the new Gurka by my local B&M guy, had to sit and smoke some of it with him and did not have the heart to tell him what it really tasted like:BS . Left after about fifteen minutes and as soon as I was around the corner threw it out and fired up a Hemmingway Best Seller to try and clean the pallate.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I look forward to Fridays. I get together with 2 or 3 friends at the local B&M for a cigar at lunch. I usually try to pick out a stick that I've never tried before, and, up until today, I've always been pleased. Today, however, I made a big mistake. Techninja gifted me a few Drew Estates Naturals Clean Robustos a while back. He couldn't stand the sweet-tasting wrapper, but don't really mind the sugar lips because the smoke is so good.
Anyway, I decided to try the Root today. 

*shudders*

It was one of the worst cigars I've ever had. The pre-light draw caught me totally off-guard. I decided to light it and give it a go. The light was awkward because of the intentionally raggedy foot on these. I choked down about half of it and finally gave up. To me, it tasted like stale tea leaves. Techninja fired up his pipe and the pleasant smell from it is the only thing that kept me from dropping it immediately. That... and the 6 bucks I paid for it


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> I look forward to Fridays. I get together with 2 or 3 friends at the local B&M for a cigar at lunch. I usually try to pick out a stick that I've never tried before, and, up until today, I've always been pleased. Today, however, I made a big mistake. Techninja gifted me a few Drew Estates Naturals Clean Robustos a while back. He couldn't stand the sweet-tasting wrapper, but don't really mind the sugar lips because the smoke is so good.
> Anyway, I decided to try the Root today.
> 
> *shudders*
> ...


It was hilarious! He looked sick, but he just kept puffing away. Muttering something about $6.
:r


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> It was hilarious! He looked sick, but he just kept puffing away. Muttering something about $6.
> :r


HAHAHAHA.... so true! :r

I'm gonna go home and smoke a Thompson cigar just to get the taste out of my mouth


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

National Brand Sungrown, Caribe product. Tasted like a big cigarette. Papery wrapper, poor draw, and harsh, bitter taste. yuck:tg


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

spooble said:


> I'm gonna go home and smoke a Thompson cigar just to get the taste out of my mouth


Noooooooo! (throws his humidor over the smodering Thompson, sacrificing it to save his comrade) :u


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Darbob said:


> Noooooooo! (throws his humidor over the smodering Thompson, sacrificing it to save his comrade) :u


LOL

Actually, I didn't stoop that low. I ended up smoking an Arturo Fuente instead. I appreciate your selfless act of kindness


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

'05 ERdM CS. I know it's young but I haven't smoked a ERdM that I've liked. I just need to chalk these guys up and stick with Monte and RA.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

An Acid Wafe. I lit it up on my porch before I left for school, and I stomped it out about 10 minutes later. It tasted pretty foul, and had an infused smell of Barbarsol about it (and my clothes for that matter). Bleh, I don't think I'll be picking one of those up again.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

cuesta ray. acrid taste. i will leave the others alone for a year or so.


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hate to say it, but a Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo that I smoked yesterday from an order of 6. On the draw there was a taste that I can only equate to rubber tasting. It was that way through the whole cigar. After spending $10.75 a stick, I was not to happy.   

Has anyone else ever experienced this with any cigar? Do you think that they just need to age a little? I only received them on September 14th.


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

sspolv said:


> An Acid Wafe. I lit it up on my porch before I left for school, and I stomped it out about 10 minutes later. It tasted pretty foul, and had an infused smell of Barbarsol about it (and my clothes for that matter). Bleh, I don't think I'll be picking one of those up again.


Dang, Im sorry to hear that! I liked the Acid Wafe that I tried...perhaps I was lulled by the shape?

Darb


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Famous Nic Corojo


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

El Producto Queen. E-freakin-gad.

Tasted just as bad as any other "light" (claro?) cigar I've tried. I forced myself to get almost halfway down before I threw it out. And the aftertaste was just like a roomful of stale cigarette smoke. u

George Burns may have been a great comedian, but he sure didn't have good taste in sticks!


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

La Aroma De Cuba

It was just awful. Acrid taste, crumbly ash fell that off and ended up everywhere.

It was the first cigar that ive put out with over 50% left in a long long time.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> La Aroma De Cuba
> 
> It was just awful. Acrid taste, crumbly ash fell that off and ended up everywhere.
> 
> It was the first cigar that ive put out with over 50% left in a long long time.


Join the club. I've had two; the first one plugged left and right (foul taste too) and I gave up after about 1/3. Tried another a few months later (plenty of rest in the humi), and it just tasted like mud. Again, I quit with plenty to spare.

La Aroma de Cuba? Maybe THIS Cuba: www.therealcuba.com


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

flor de oliva that I had yesterday. it was the grand cameroon. Just had a bad taste about it, that I cant really describe


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

> George Burns may have been a great comedian, but he sure didn't have good taste in sticks!


http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Archives/CA_Show_Article/0,2322,572,00.html


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Being a newbe I picked up some Maromas from Famous smoke. I dont know what was worse, the taste or the fact that I was spitting out bits of filler between puffs. Very poor construction......


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

"Red Companion" Thrown in for free by a not-so-professional tobacco shop (not my usual shop). The workmanship was horrible, I knew it was going to be really bad, but I wanted to see just how bad. I cut it, and as soon as I put it in my mouth to light, it started to unravel, and it wasn't a bad cut. I lit the sucker, and it smelt so nasty, like a dog turd on fire. I took one puff, and almost gagged, that was the end of that!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

5 Vegas 2005 Limatada...I've had two, one was fair and the second was putrid. It at least gave me an opportunity to dissect a cigar.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

CAO Gold

Smoking one right now...I don't even know what to say.

I'm so disappointed.


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Rocky Patel R4 maduro. Got a bundle and tried one. thought they needed some rest at 65% 68 deg. 2 months later no difference,. Very poor burn, draw, flav, and the wrapper coloring is staining my lips.:tg


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

Franksmith said:


> Custa-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown
> 
> As I was smoking it I couldn't believe how bad it was... it made me think of the "I had a great cigar today thanks to" thread except I figured... we need a dog rocket thread!
> 
> ...


Yo, same here, that sun grown was just strong, no flavor just strong!


----------



## Full_Metal_Humidor (Jul 11, 2008)

i haven't had any that were really bad lately. i guess the RyJ Bully wasn't the greatest, WAY too much spice for a cigar, im just gonna let them chill for a month and see if they mellow out.

i've had a couple before and they weren't that spicey.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hard to say but I think QdO Coronas Claro.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I had a CAO CX2 on Saturday that was totally forgettable. I smoked it in the car on a short trip, and the flavor wasn't that great - plus it left an unpleasant aftersmell that is still lingering.


----------



## Cozy (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate to say as I love the brand. My worst is a Ashton Heritage Puro Sol. This is one of the brands that got me hooked but this Heritage just suck, I can't even finish. I tried one when I first started about a year and a half ago and going on advice didn't give up till my next try. Well I held one from then till now and will NEVER go back. Damn that cigar is horrible :hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gurkha Legend Torpedo.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Gurkha Legend Torpedo.


One of the classic shots from the Shack herf! This is one for the Hall of Fame!:r:r:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

bobarian said:


> One of the classic shots from the Shack herf! This is one for the Hall of Fame!:r:r:tu


It was a Gurkha...that belongs in the "Hall of Shame", Bob! :r


----------



## Hagar (Dec 28, 2007)

Peterson...I like Ashton, but whomever thought up this ungodly cousin to the Ashton was a sadist. Incidentally, who here has had a cigar.com "cuban label", and what did you think? I can't decide if it should be in this thread, or if it's a worthy every-day smoke.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

Don Lino Africa robusto. 

The sad part is, its such a great looking stick with a beautiful band. 

Moral of the story...never judge a cigar by its band


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I can't really say smoked, because it was so plugged I couldn't get it lit. It was a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos. It was a real bummer because I was really looking forward to it. Ended up taking it apart and finding a couple of major veins on it but nothing else that I could see.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Padilla Hybrid Robusto.
Gak!
u


----------



## dentonparrots (Aug 19, 2008)

I looked forward to trying RyJ cedros range but both the Corinate En Cedros and the Cedro No. 2 were soooo plugged it was silly, I just couldn't get anywhere with either of them and in the end the No 2 got binned half-way down after having all sorts of pointy instruments poked itno it to make it give me a draw....typical how you wait for ages and it's crap!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Illusione CG4 It as like smoking air.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I REALLY hate to say it, but it was a PAM 64. A few nights ago I lit it up, and the first half inch was friggin' amazing (smoking chocolate, anyone?), but after that it suddenly got real bitter and I had to just put down like 5 inches of a $20 cigar >.<


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

This one wasn't horrible... Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Fundadores, but it wasn't good either. Tons of mending and just not a very good flavor.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rocky Patel R4 Maduro. Not because it necessarily tasted bad, but because it was dyed, as if they were making clothes or something of the like. :hn


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

Lit up a 5 Vegas Series A Apex last night. Looked good, smelled good, lit easily. Then I slammed into a wall: the draw was so tight that I couldn't get *any *smoke. I tried and tried, to the point of nearly bursting a blood vessel, but this stick was plugged and absolutely unwilling to become unplugged. Hints of flavor seemed good, but I just couldn't get enough to know.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Man o' War Torpedo, barely got through half of it. Might need to rest it a bit but let me tell you, it'll be a while before I pick one up again, after the first third, it went completley south.


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

Last night I tried a CAO Sopranos that I've had for about 18 months in the humi. Still like all CAOs the flavor fell flat before I got even half way through it. I hated it.


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

scottw said:


> Man o' War Torpedo, barely got through half of it. Might need to rest it a bit but let me tell you, it'll be a while before I pick one up again, after the first third, it went completley south.


Definitely try these again at a later point...

I always feel somewhat "guilty" trashing a smoke cuz, well, I paid for it so it sort of trashes me at the same time (in roundabout Action logic, which is often influenced by Guinness and Bushmill's.) That being said, I bought an Ashton ESG about a month ago and had it stored since. One night when everyone weas asleep I decided to watch Dune and smoke the Ashton out on the deck (you can see my entertainment center from the deck, nice set up for smoking).

Anyway, I had never seen Dune nor had I smoked an Ashton ESG...neither really lived up to expectations. The ESG kept going sour or flat and I just didn't know what the hell was going on with all the Harkonnens.


----------



## Seymour_cigar (Nov 2, 2007)

RyJ Reserve Maduro Robusto did nothing for me the other night. Maybe it was me, supper earlier or just bad luck, but it was the first cigar that I put out less than half way thru in a long time. 

Some say they are better with age so I might try a stored one after a few months.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

dutch masters from Walgreen's 


but im going to smoke a Gurkha black dragon robusto tonight so we shall see


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

ActionAndy said:


> Definitely try these again at a later point...
> 
> I always feel somewhat "guilty" trashing a smoke cuz, well, I paid for it so it sort of trashes me at the same time (in roundabout Action logic, which is often influenced by Guinness and Bushmill's.) That being said, I bought an Ashton ESG about a month ago and had it stored since. One night when everyone weas asleep I decided to watch Dune and smoke the Ashton out on the deck (you can see my entertainment center from the deck, nice set up for smoking).
> 
> Anyway, I had never seen Dune nor had I smoked an Ashton ESG...neither really lived up to expectations. The ESG kept going sour or flat and I just didn't know what the hell was going on with all the Harkonnens.


I couldn't agree with you more plus the look and feel of the cigar got me really excited to light it up and enjoy but at some point I was like, "what the hell are you thinking" i will try it again, but not with the approach of the little kid who found dad's stash of playboys. PS, i have never seen Dune either, any good (probably for a different forum).


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

scottw said:


> I couldn't agree with you more plus the look and feel of the cigar got me really excited to light it up and enjoy but at some point I was like, "what the hell are you thinking" i will try it again, but not with the approach of the little kid who found dad's stash of playboys. PS, i have never seen Dune either, any good (probably for a different forum).


Tabak coffee infused. Probably because I hate flavored cigars, but thought I would give it a shot to humor a friend. They sweetened the wrapper for God's sake. Tossed it down the street after no time. Tasted like a dried up swisher sweet to me from high school days.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

So far the El Mejor Espresso. Poor draw, poor construction, poor light, poor me!


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

RyJ Reserve Real Petite Robusto

Nothing but burnt tobacco and harsh, harsh, harsh. That was a month or so ago and I'm still u


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Grand Habano Corojo #5... It almost made me spit up...

u


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

La Aroma de Cuba churchill...flavor was great but construction was piss poor. It tunneled so much I could barely get smoke half the time. When looking at the ember there were numerous black holes. Ruined the experience.:hn


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Seymour_cigar said:


> RyJ Reserve Maduro Robusto did nothing for me the other night. Maybe it was me, supper earlier or just bad luck, but it was the first cigar that I put out less than half way thru in a long time.
> 
> Some say they are better with age so I might try a stored one after a few months.


Those are some of my favorite maduros. Maybe just a bad stick. I'd give it another go.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

a bad one for me recently was La Gloria Reserva Figurados. Just was plain and bit harsh..no character.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

sonic_mike said:


> dutch masters from Walgreen's
> 
> but im going to smoke a Gurkha black dragon robusto tonight so we shall see


Hmm..i think i missed the review on the Dutch Master.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

easily a local dog rocket I picked up at a b&m I drove by. It said cigar city on the band 5 or 6 pulls and out the window it went...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That turd that macms sent me labeled #2! GD I still have that taste in my mouth!


----------



## Skeets247 (Oct 5, 2008)

TypeO- said:


> CAO CX2. No flavor, no aroma, just plain bland. I like many other CAO cigars though, namely Brazilia, and Anniversary Cameroons. I was suprised at how unispiring the CX2 was.


Have you tried the Mx2? I liked it and was going to try the Cx2 next. Curious if you noticed similarities.


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro I had a few days ago. I had high hopes for it from some reviews and from having a Perdomo Habana Maduro the day before that was great. Unfortunately it tasted awful...good draw and burn but the taste had somethin about it I hated, I put it out about 1/4 of the way in.


----------



## Akicita (Sep 16, 2008)

Three words, TORO DE ORO. I smoked through half a bundle before I gave them to a friend who didnt like them either but smoked them anyway.:ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Skeets247 said:


> Have you tried the Mx2? I liked it and was going to try the Cx2 next. Curious if you noticed similarities.


Did you notice that the post was made over 2 years ago? By a member who hasn't even logged on in 4 months?  :hn

Perhaps try the NEW GORILLA FORUM and make an introduction and read the 'STICKIES' :tu


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

I hate that I am actually able to name a smoke that falls into this category, especially considering the rave review from a well respected member here, and several other reviews. But 4 of the JML 1902 robusto 5 pack have just been awful. I have tried everything, letting them drybox, changing bev. pairings, but they have just not been pleasant. They aren't offensive, but just don't possess a pleasing flavor. I am still holding out on the last one of the 5er, but will let it age for quite a while before I give it a shot.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

I had a Partagas Black in a BTT that i didn't particularly care for.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I had an H. Upmann Signature Friday night and I thought it was aweful. Tasted mostly like hot ash and pepper. Now, I like the slight peppery taste some cigars give, but this one was nothing but smokey ash taste. It was terrible. I probably just got a bad one cause I've seen some good reviews of it.


Rev.


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Seymour_cigar said:


> RyJ Reserve Maduro Robusto did nothing for me the other night. Maybe it was me, supper earlier or just bad luck, but it was the first cigar that I put out less than half way thru in a long time.
> 
> Some say they are better with age so I might try a stored one after a few months.


I would give these another shot. The #4 is a very good flavorful smoke. I keep mine at 65%. They can be harsh when wet.

I would let one sit for a few months in the humi, dry box it for a day, and then enoy it.


----------



## Shotgunjimmy (Aug 11, 2008)

sancho panza double maduro. think i just got a bad stick though.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Shotgunjimmy said:


> sancho panza double maduro. think i just got a bad stick though.


It was probably a bad stick. I've smoked a lot of Double Maduros and haven't had a bad one yet. In fact I'm down to my last three and will have to buy some more.

Worst cigar I've had lately was a La Vieja Habana robusto that magically appeared in a fiver someone sent me anonymously. I know why after smoking that one...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto on this pretender of a cigar. I mistakenly bought a box of these and couldnt even smoke them while doing the yard.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I've been smoking a lot of good cigars lately and been lucky on the new ones I've been trying, so the worst cigar I've smoked lately was still pretty good.


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

Most of the cigars I've picked up have been great, but two weeks ago was pretty bad when I had a J. Fuego Natural Torpedo. Made it almost halfway and then nothing but bitter for another half inch. Had to put it down.


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

I smoked late in the week a Thompson exclusive stick made by Perdomo. I believe it's the "Artesenal". After half way through the stick, I could not believe that Perdomo put their name on this stick. It had a very harsh and peppery taste from beginning to end. It was not like any Perdomo I had ever had. Now I have to figure out how to get rid of the rest of them :hn


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

INTREPER said:


> Now I have to figure out how to get rid of the rest of them :hn


Well you certainly killed the trade value here


----------



## mcmoyer (Aug 22, 2008)

I smoked a Partagas #2 yesterday that developed an awful taste about halfway through it. Don't know what it was, but almost felt like a chemical burn in my mouth. Buried that nasty puppy.

:tg

This was the first one I'd tried...got four more of them in the ol cooler & it will be some time before I try that experiment again.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

I smoked a freshly rolled stick from a state fair recently. I thought I was smoking lawn clippings.u


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

La Floridita Corona Grande.......looks like a turd, and tastes like swamp water...


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

shemp said:


> La Floridita Corona Grande.......looks like a turd, and tastes like swamp water...


Those are bad things??? I guess I better change my cologne


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Fuente Anejo something or other.
I don't know what people see in these things.


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

CAO Italia, I was hoping it would have been as tasty as the Brazilia.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Partagas "S" Esplendido. One of the only cigars I've ever had in my entire life that was just plain horrible and absolutely unsmokeable. It tasted like burning cardboard that had been tainted with some kind of toxic chemical.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

It was some JR alternative corona. I don't know what it was supposed to be like, but it tasted like dust and came apart about 1/3 through it. I had to put it down.


----------



## surfgod777 (Sep 16, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee


LOL, nice. I won a box of these for pretty cheap and am currently smoking my first one right now. And I must say, I agree with you. It just isn't that good.


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

fuente hemingway short story. hadn't smoked one in awhile. everyone raves about them and i needed to be refreshed. its was kinda bland and not much too it. it got tasty about 3 1/2 inches into it. too bad its only 4 inches.


----------



## heartbeat427 (Jul 26, 2008)

I had bought a cohiba in Iraq and it turned out to be counterfit but I thought it mighnt still be alright it was very harsh and tasteless that is my worst todate but I am new at this lol


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Absolutely terrible 777 by J. Fuego. Normally I'd give his cigars a 6 or 7 for the sheer quality of the stick and construction, but this time it was like sucking on Dog Log a'la Frog Shit....bad juju.


----------



## Benwoo (Sep 30, 2008)

Hampton Arms... I was hard up... I was kinda of expecting it when you're buyin em at the Pharmacy. I could only burn a 1/4" before completely destroying it in disgust. I should've look for some Backwoods 
Come to find out there was a smoke shop about 100 yards away >.<

My head was firm stuck in my ass that day.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Drew Estates Java Corona.

I know, I know, what was I thinking.... :hn but I bought a few flavored cigars to pass out during our management retreat earlier this week, and this was one that was left over. So I thought, "Okay, why not?"

Now I know why not. u

It smelled awesome, so definitely a cigar to smoke when you're worried about the second-hand aroma. Although to be honest: in that case, I might suggest not smoking altogether.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Last night I chucked an Andros Robusto. Didn't even make it an inch.u


----------



## TonySmith (Apr 25, 2007)

I've tried a few "inexpensive cigars" from Finck Cigar Co. in San Antonio, anyone of those would meet this criteria. :BS

You get what you pay for :cb


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

White Owl grape.

Pretty disgusting. Neighbor says he "know's I like cigars" and gave it to me.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Estaban Carera by Rocky Patel.
Finaly, I find a cigar by Rocky that I do not like.


----------



## CigarGuyinOTown (Sep 26, 2008)

Torano Reserva Decadencia...Port-infused $13 cigar. I'm glad that I didn't pay for it, it was absolutely disgusting! It was a tubo, and right after I opened it, all that I could smell was the Port, and it smelled nasty. It was a horrible odor that I just could not escape the entire time that I was smoking it.


----------



## jthegreat (Sep 10, 2008)

Perdomo Golf Edition. Wasn't so much horrible, just not good in any way at all. I tossed it after a 1/2".


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Tabak Especial Corona Negra.

It smelled really good. That coffee aroma was so tempting I lit it up and put it out an inch in.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

It's been about 2 months since I smoked it, but it was the last really bad one I smoked, a Davidoff petite corona size. tasted like grass clippings and ass clippings(not that i've ever had ass clippings)


----------



## mrglass2626 (Sep 21, 2008)

Drew Estate Java Wafe.....it made me sick.

I shudder whenever I come across them in the store.

Damn you Drew Estate!!!!


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

tnip23 said:


> tasted like ass clippings


You must have had a pretty bad job or boss in the past, or not so past...


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

jthegreat said:


> Perdomo Golf Edition. Wasn't so much horrible, just not good in any way at all. I tossed it after a 1/2".


If you have another one of these I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

Worst cigar I've had in a long, long time was on Saturday. It was an RP Edge Lancero. Acccckk.


----------

